# Sealing birch ply



## The Wizard (7 Mar 2003)

I am well on the way with the construction of a large dollshouse from birch ply, some of which I need to finish with paint. In some cases this will be enamel and emulsion in others. What would be the forums view on the best method for sealing the timber? I need to completely hide the grain in all cases if possible.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mar 2003)

Hi Chris

If you're using construction grade birch ply, which is the most commonly available, then you'll find an awful lot of sanding and sanding sealer will be required to close the grain if you follow conventional methods. In the past I've had some success by giving it a coat of sanding sealer followed by a good sanding, then a coat of acrylic primer and, finally, 2 topcoats. I've only ever used proprietory gloss or acrylic so I don't know if this technique would work with emulsion or enamel - it should.

By the way, it's worth doing as much sanding and painting as possible before assembly (hope I'm not trying to teach granny how to suck eggs!). Could you post a picture when you finish? I'd love to see it.

Yours

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mar 2006)

bringing this one back from afar, but I am about to finish a birch ply project.

The plan is to sand it before assembly, then air spray a light coat of some sort of primer. Not sure which type yet and would very much welcome suggestions. 

Following primer, its going to get a coat of a matt paint, not a gloss, in a victoria/edwardian stlye paint. Havent sourced that yet either 

Any suggestions on what wood primer to use for spray and any tips for thinning it or not>

Appreciate all help guys.

BL


----------



## Scrit (17 Mar 2006)

Try water-based acrylic MDF sealant. 2 to 3 coats flatted back between coats, although exposed edges will require more work.

Scrit


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mar 2006)

Scrit

Worked a treat, thanks for the tip. Didnt spray in the end, read soooo much info about the inability to spray with water based paints..Will keep that for a test later once this projects done 

Edges are covered by a frame which I'll treat with the same stuff prior to painting.

Thanks again, much appreciated.

Rob


----------

